# Burton straps too big?



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

mesomike said:


> I wish I could fit my Rome 390's onto an ICS board, damn.


You can, they have adapter plates to fit non-EST bindings to the ICS burton boards. 

As for your strap issue, not sure as I owned 2010 Cartels est's for about 2 weeks and sold them (never mounting them) for my flow '10 nxt at-se's since I swapped boards.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

The adapter plates dont work with the rome bindings. Trust me I tried. The teeth match up somewhat okay, but the problem is with the hardware. The ics disc sits up too high in the rome binding and the nut can't reach the stud on the ics hardware. If you can get a longer stud for the bottom of the ics hardware then it may work. However, I have an 07 burton uninc with the 2x bolt pattern and I am able to mount my romes to it with the supplied disc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

mesomike said:


> Is it just me or are the burton toe and ankle straps too big. I wear a size 9 boot and have medium cartel est's. The baseplates are the right size, but when I bind in I am running out of room due to the width of the toe and ankle straps. I feel like I need small straps for my medium bindings. My friend wears size 11 boots and the straps on his large burton bindings are too big for him too. Also the ladders are super long and stick out like 4 inches. I wish I could fit my Rome 390's onto an ICS board, damn.


and you already flipped up the little white/black cap and unscrewed them and adjusted the non-ratcheting side of the strap all the way in, and it's still too loose?

i had medium cartels with a size 10.5 boot and they were a fine fit... just gotta adjust them.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep. I adjusted the straps as far as they will go on the non ratcheting side without hitting the binding. You also had a bigger boot, I'm only in a size 9.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

mesomike said:


> You also had a bigger boot, I'm only in a size 9.


true.. but i was adjusted almost as big as it would go.. (save a hole or 2)


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

I think the cap strap is fine, but yeah, ankle strap is a little big. I have size 12 boots with large bindings.

I've adjusted the ankle strap onto the last hole, but the buckles are still almost maxed out (touching the baseplate when racheted down).

Moving the ankle strap up another hole on the quick adjustment would center the strap better on the boot, but then the buckles would be maxed out.


----------

